# Vancouver



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello all my wife and I are taking the plunge just about to send off applications to start the process. I am an electrician and she is a nursery nurse. Does anyone know what Vancouver is like where would the best places to live be. Does anyone know why the job Market is like for trades

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Why Vancouver? and not ?*



ruari1986 said:


> Hello all my wife and I are taking the plunge just about to send off applications to start the process. I am an electrician and she is a nursery nurse. Does anyone know what Vancouver is like where would the best places to live be. Does anyone know why the job Market is like for trades
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The Vancouver area is probably, overall, the most expensive and crowded place to live in southern BC. Any reason why you would choose there instead of somewhere less expensive and less crowded. You could probably get an electrician job anywhere, especially in the housing market, however your wife might have trouble as there have been alot of cutbacks in health care in BC over the last 10 years. But hey, ya never know unless you try.


----------



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info I annoyed the wife by saying she was a nursery nurse when she is child development officer(kindergarten teacher). We were thinking either Victoria or somewhere in the greater Vancouver area. I tend to prefer doing industrial work rather than new build houses but hey can't be picky can you

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Hate to say it, But*



ruari1986 said:


> Thanks for the info I annoyed the wife by saying she was a nursery nurse when she is child development officer(kindergarten teacher). We were thinking either Victoria or somewhere in the greater Vancouver area. I tend to prefer doing industrial work rather than new build houses but hey can't be picky can you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hate to say it, but in the last 10 years in BC, there have been just as many cutbacks in education as in healthcare, lots of school closings and overcrowding in classrooms. As for jobs as an electrician and teacher, have you checked to see if your training is even sufficiant to get hired in BC, most industrial electrician jobs I see advertised say you have to have certain tickets, or are electrician and teaching qualifications universal. As for Van or Vic, I would recommend Victoria, less commercial construction and fewer schools but, lower housing costs, lower populatuion density, less crowded highways for comuting, better air quality in the summer, milder, dryer winters, and no snow most winters, etc .


----------



## seal (Nov 4, 2013)

We moved to Langley (greater vancouver) in June, and my sister moved out in Jan. Her husband was an electrician and he managed to pick up a job with a subcontractor for BC hydro quite easily. But bare in mind you have to sit another exam to be a qualified electrician in canada.


----------

